
Researchers craft bot to populate Wikipedia with gene data - nickb
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080710-researchers-craft-bot-to-populate-wikipedia-with-gene-data.html
======
pskomoroch
also see <http://www.snpedia.com>

"SNPedia is based on a wiki model, in order to foster communication about
genetic variation and to allow interested community members to help it evolve
to become ever more relevant. We anticipate that as the cost of genotyping
(and especially of fully determining your own genomic sequence) continues to
drop, we'll all want to know more - a lot more - about the meaning of these
DNA variations. And SNPedia will be here to help."

